# Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I am unsure if this is a kill shelter,read the site info,but if this is a safe shelter please move.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14700084
My Contact Info
Belmont County Animal Shelter
Saint Clairsville, OH
740-695-4708
More About Wit
.Hey there. My name is Wit. I am a 6 month old German Shepherd who was brought to the shelter by my former family. They decided I was too active and instead of training me, they brought me here. I am a wonderful guy who is very friendly and sweet. I love to be taken for walks and I love to have my belly rubbed. You will never be lonely if you add me to your family because I will always be there to keep you company. Come see me at the shelter or contact them about me. The shelter is open 7 days a week. Daily hours are 10-3, M/W hours are 10-6. Out of state adoptions are welcomed. Adoption applications are available on line at http://www.bcarl.org. Woof. Wit is up-to-date with routine shots. 
**Beautiful little boy,with ears up,someone please post picture,thanks.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

Oh, he's too cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

I am unable to post picture,but he is a doll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

Cute little guy.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

Thank you for posting picture.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

Wow! He's beautiful!!!







I love his markings and "eyeliner"!


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

I luvva luvva him. If he was local, I'd grab him up in a second.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

we can get him to you......


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

Handsome and sweet looking boy!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

bump,for the little guy


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

bump for the baby boy,anyone working on him?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

Dont think I have ever seen a little hunk like this be on the board this long,without someone grabbing him up,lol.

If this was a girl,we would be on our way.....spent the last few weeks,going through shelters online, ads etc.,trying to find just the right girl for my father in law.

Little bump for the baby boy


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

White Paws is just waiting for the shelter to call them back about this boy.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

Really?That is wonderful,he sure is cute.Hope all goes well and they call you.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

Any updates?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

Any news,did they ever call you?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

Our hours are-Monday & Wednesday 10:00a.m.-6:00p.m. Open Daily 10a.m.-3p.m. including Sat.&Sun. **Please note that our animals can not leave the shelter the same day you fill out an application for one. Your application must first be approved. Upon approval, your new family member will be spayed or neutered if not already done so. Then he or she will be ready to go home with you. This could take a few days!! Adoption fee is $100.00-$500.00 for all pets, depending on breed, amount of vet care, etc. Dogs are altered, vaccinated, heartworm tested (6) months and older, and licensed if you live in Ohio.
Still no news,hope that is a good sign.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

Any news yet?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

Bump for the baby boy!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

still nothing on this guy?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

I just talked to the shelter and was told he has a home!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Saint Clairsville, OH Wit 6 months B & t-baby boy*

Hope so,his listing is gone.


----------

